# Day 51 Royal Pythons : Eggs Dimpled



## t-bo

The eggs are quite dented now, its day 51 so it wont be long... keeping a close eye on them already just in case, but im sure they will go long term rather than short.

My other clutch still looks a bit ropey, upped the humidity for them as they started to look a bit dimpled (18 days left) they are all still alive and well though, so fingers crossed.


----------

